# Visa Cancelled and Salary on Hold



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi folks,

I have recently worked in LLC Company and I have resigned from there before 6 months completed. And I have moved to another company. On the Previous Company They Hold my Salary Around 7000AED for Visa Cost and Cancellation Chargers (For ME) for the Next Person who coming to that position. 

So As per My Knowledge it will be around 4000AED (New Person Visa + My Cancellation Fee) Now when I asked from that employe to refund the Balance Money of mine he is refusing to give it and telling fairy tales to me. 

Is there any action that I can do to get my refund. Please advice me. Much Appreciate


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

what are you saying that the new employee has to pay you back this charge... its understandable that the company is making you pay back the visa costs etc as you did not follow your contract and do the probation etc and they are within their rights to charge it back to you. did they give you a release and not ban you, if so you are very lucky as they would normally do this too!


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> what are you saying that the new employee has to pay you back this charge... its understandable that the company is making you pay back the visa costs etc as you did not follow your contract and do the probation etc and they are within their rights to charge it back to you. did they give you a release and not ban you, if so you are very lucky as they would normally do this too!


They Banned me. But I Luckily got my Job in JLT Free Zone  The Problem is My Previous Company Promised me after finishing the new Guy's Visa Process he will refund the Balance Money. Now he is Ignoring. As usual an Indian Doing this


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> They Banned me. But I Luckily got my Job in JLT Free Zone  The Problem is My Previous Company Promised me after finishing the new Guy's Visa Process he will refund the Balance Money. Now he is Ignoring. As usual an Indian Doing this


thats the way it works here, it will be a bonus if you get any money back tho. all you can do is go to the labour dept.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> They Banned me. But I Luckily got my Job in JLT Free Zone  The Problem is My Previous Company Promised me after finishing the new Guy's Visa Process he will refund the Balance Money. Now he is Ignoring. As usual an Indian Doing this


I am not sure if there is much you can do by speaking to the authorities. When you were getting your visa cancelled you must have signed a document saying that the company does not owe you any money.

I would suggest (a) keep talking to the company, (b) if you decide that enough is enough, then threaten them that you are going to the MOL, (c) go to the MOL. No other way to do this.

PS: an Indian advising as well. Easy to generalise but probably not the correct thing to generalise 1.1 bn people.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't understand why your employer would do that.
Just makes no sense. The money is a pittance to them.
Surely they would want to do the right by their former, current and future employees.


----------

